# Have You Seen This Woman?



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2005)

I've only told a few people about this to date, however, circumstances have changed and the situation is now appearing desperate.

 The woman in the picture below is my mother. She has been missing since September 6, 2005 from the Orange County, California area and has been reported as a missing person.

  Height: 5 feet 2 inches tall
  Weight: around 155 pounds
  Age: 76, but looks more like 50-60.
  Hair: Medium brown streaked with silver
  Eyes: Green

 Identifying marks: Right knee replacement scar (vertical scar on the front of the knee running from lower thigh to upper shin), Scar on right forearm near elbow (melanoma removal), flesh-colored mole on right cheek near ear and on nose.

 Medical conditions: Mild to moderate dementia, hypertension, atrial fibrillation and may have congestive heart failure. She is at high risk for stroke at this time.

  Walks slowly with a slight limp.  She might be frightened or angry.  

  If you see her, please notify me at glketchmark@hotmail.com, or contact the Westminster Police Department. If she is with someone, be sure to give that person's description and the location to the police as soon as possible - that person may be dangerous. _*Foul play is suspected.*_

  Anything you can do within reason to help find her and protect your own safety would be appreciated.

  Thank you.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Georgia,

I wanted to commend you on your bravery and strength during this difficult time while looking for your mom. You have simply amazed me  

I am wondering, is there a place where you can post this information like a National Missing Persons forum?  Maybe some of the LEO's here on the site might have some information regarding that or perhaps can give you some advice as to what to do now.  Just to make sure you have dotted all your I's and crossed your T's.  I am sure everyone will be more then wiling to help you in any way possible.  You know I am just a call away should you need anything.

My thoughts are with you.

 :asian: Lisa


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 23, 2005)

Georgia,

I'm sad to hear about your mother.  I truly hope you find her.

I can't imagine the stress you're going through from this.  My heart goes out to you.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope you don't mind, but I belong to another chat group that is filled with nothing but wonderful people.  Many of us are southern californian.   I copied this post and placed it on www.HarleyChatGroup.com.  

 If anybody knows anything, they WILL get involved and help.   The more people out there watching and looking, the better the odds of finding her alright and healthy, right?

 My eyes are open, stay strong and positive.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 23, 2005)

it is not possible to fathom the frustration, worry, and heartache you are going through.  i sincerely hope and pray that your mother is found alive and well.

you are in my family's thoughts and prayers.

 :asian:


----------



## ppko (Sep 23, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your mother, I am sure that everything will turn out well.  I have some friends in California and have e-mailed the your post so more people will get involved I have also e-mailed your posts to all my friends and they will e-mail it to all the people they know.  Just keep your head up and I am sure everything will go well.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 23, 2005)

Though I'm up in Sacramento, I have alerted my friends, and family to be on the look out.  

 My thoughts and prayers go out for her safe return.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2005)

THANK YOU to everyone for your well wishes and your help!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2005)

Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 24, 2005)

Our prayers are with you.


egg


----------



## Spookey (Sep 24, 2005)

She Sulsa,

The prayers of my dojang are with your mother, yourself, and your family!

TAEKWON!
Spookey


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2005)

My prayers and thoughts go out to you and yours during this time of hardship.  While I am completely across the country on the east coast you can rest assured that my eyes will be open.  I sincerely hope that this situation ends with a happy reunion. :asian:


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 24, 2005)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 24, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> My prayers are with you.


I think that we are all thinking of you now

Todd


----------



## Xequat (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, for what it's worth, I work in an airport, so I'll post her picture and name on our bulletin board when I go back to work.  Good luck.


Tony


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 24, 2005)

My Thoughts are with you.  I hope she is found safe and in no way harmed soon!


----------



## Gemini (Sep 24, 2005)

I know this must have been very hard for you to do. I went through it with my dad. Any support I can offer you, I will. You're not alone. I'll say a prayer for finding your mom.

  Best wishes!

  Don


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 24, 2005)

Shesulsa, my prayers are constantly with you and your mother during this time. Even though I am far from CA. I am on the alert in my area. You never know where someone might turn up. My heart is with you.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 24, 2005)

Shesulsa I will forward this to my relatives in California.  My thoughts are with you and your Mom.   :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

I am popping this thread back to the top for anyone who might not have seen it.

Georgia, I think I can speak for the entire forum in saying we are still keeping you in our thoughts and sending much love your way.

Lisa


----------



## bcbernam777 (Sep 27, 2005)

my hope and prayer is that your mother is found safe and well, may God give you strength during this time, and may you keep safe and well also.


----------



## RachelK (Sep 27, 2005)

Georgia,
I have just read your message, and I wanted to express my sympathy for your unfortunate situation. Although I am all the way across the country on the east coast, I looked carefully at the photo of your mother, just in case. Please know that my thoughts are with you and your family, and I sincerely hope that your mother will soon be found.
- Rachel


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2005)

Please let me thank all of you for reading, watching, and posting. It means a great deal to me that you all have taken the time and are on the lookout.

 Also, thanks to Bob for posting the announcement in all the forums - I truly appreciate it.

  As of this date she has not yet been found.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 28, 2005)

God. I missed this thread when it first came out. Im sorry Geo. Keep up the effort. Any information you can share regarding the circumstances of her disappearance? Any tips yet? What agencies are working on this?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> God. I missed this thread when it first came out. Im sorry Geo. Keep up the effort. Any information you can share regarding the circumstances of her disappearance? Any tips yet? What agencies are working on this?


 She was last seen at a hotel in Santa Ana, California.  The missing persons report was initially filed with Westminster PD and will likely be transferred to SAPD soon.  Her personal effects and motor vehicle (luxury car) were left behind.  Westminster PD is working on some ways of tracking but is having no luck whatsoever.

 The Optimist Society is helping distribute flyers, my local relatives have beat the streets at her haunts asking about her and showing her picture, leaving flyers.  We're trying to get Explorers to get word out as well as Girl Scout Volunteers ... trying to expand the circle of volunteer orgs that are willing to put her pic up or who specialize in missing persons.

 She might not want to be found by family due to her advancing state of dementia - if that's the case, I just want to know that she's alive and safe.  Her grandchildren are very worried.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 28, 2005)

Yikes!  Awfully difficult situation there.  I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 28, 2005)

These situations are tough. Dont give up. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 29, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> She was last seen at a hotel in Santa Ana, California. The missing persons report was initially filed with Westminster PD and will likely be transferred to SAPD soon. Her personal effects and motor vehicle (luxury car) were left behind. Westminster PD is working on some ways of tracking but is having no luck whatsoever.
> 
> The Optimist Society is helping distribute flyers, my local relatives have beat the streets at her haunts asking about her and showing her picture, leaving flyers. We're trying to get Explorers to get word out as well as Girl Scout Volunteers ... trying to expand the circle of volunteer orgs that are willing to put her pic up or who specialize in missing persons.
> 
> She might not want to be found by family due to her advancing state of dementia - if that's the case, I just want to know that she's alive and safe. Her grandchildren are very worried.


Oh, my goodness. I missed this thread - I had no idea that you were going through this. We just had one in No. CA. a few months ago, same basic case. Fortunately, the man was located several weeks later - SAFE, as I am sure your mother will be as well. You have our hopes and prayers.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 30, 2005)

Again, thanks to everyone for reading, looking, offering your comfort.  This is unspeakably difficult for many reasons.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 1, 2005)

Adding to everyone else's... my warm thoughts that your mother be found safe and sound soon.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 1, 2005)

ANY new news, Leads???
Progress???

I'm still praying for her, and YOU!!!


Your Brother
John


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 1, 2005)

There are currently rumors that she might have been in a local hospital (though they have all been called). We'll see.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

UPDATE:

 She has been found! Located in a hospital in Newport Beach, California.  There are some details to work out from here, but at least she's living and safe.   More details to follow.

 I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR BEING SO SUPPORTIVE AND FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND WELL WISHES!!!  I CAN'T EXPRESS HOW GRATEFUL I AM TO BOB FOR POSTING THE NOTE, FOR YOU ALL FOR LOOKING AND CARING.

 Please ... don't EVER let someone you love go missing, and if someone does, follow every lead.

 Special thanks to Bob for putting up the info, to the staff for being understanding, and to my friend Lisa for putting up with me for the last month or so.

 God bless,

 Georgia


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 3, 2005)

Yay! so glad to hear it 


MrH


----------



## Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> She has been found! Located in a hospital in Newport Beach, California.  There are some details to work out from here, but at least she's living and safe.   More details to follow.
> 
> ...



Awww... yer gonna make me cry.  There was nothing to "put up with." Half the battle of getting through a really rough time in life is having someone to hang on to, my hand will always be extended .  Glad I could help and very happy and relieved that she is okay.

Lisa


----------



## dubljay (Oct 3, 2005)

I am very glad to hear your mother has been found safely.  I am impressed and inspired by the courage and determination that you have shown durring this difficult time.  My thoughts are still with your family.

 Again I am very happy to hear that she has been found safely.

 Best wishes

 -Joshua


----------



## Tgace (Oct 3, 2005)

excellent Geo!


Never give up hope!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2005)

That's great! I'm glad to hear this!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 3, 2005)

That is awesome Georgia!!!!!  I am really glad she was found and is safe!


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

sorry to hear
 what city?
 i can forward this to UCI groups...
 well, i will do that anyway
 good luck


----------



## tradrockrat (Oct 3, 2005)

This is wonderful news!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 3, 2005)

outstanding news!

glad to hear it.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> She has been found! Located in a hospital in Newport Beach, California.  There are some details to work out from here, but at least she's living and safe.   More details to follow.
> 
> ...



I have no words for how wonderful this is.  

*hug*


----------



## Gemini (Oct 3, 2005)

This is great news, Georgia! This must be a huge relief and I'm extremely happy for you, your family and especially, your Mom.

Sincere best wishes.

Don


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 3, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> I am very glad to hear your mother has been found safely. I am impressed and inspired by the courage and determination that you have shown durring this difficult time. My thoughts are still with your family.
> 
> Again I am very happy to hear that she has been found safely.
> 
> ...


 What he said.
  :asian:

 So happy for you Shesulsa. *hugs*


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 3, 2005)

Great news! artyon: 

Hugs,
Gin-Gin


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

oops.. 
i didnt read the post that says she's back
glad to hear!
i already forwarded the picture to some UCI clubs.. hehe


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> She has been found! Located in a hospital in Newport Beach, California. There are some details to work out from here, but at least she's living and safe. More details to follow.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you!!! This is great news. It was great of Bob to put it as a sticky - the more people aware and looking, the greater the chances.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Oct 3, 2005)

congratulations on finding her alive and well, give her a big hug from all of us


----------



## Brother John (Oct 4, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> She has been found! Located in a hospital in Newport Beach, California.
> God bless,
> ...



THANK GOD!!!

artyon: 

THAT is the absolute BEST news I've had all DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

........get some rest now Georgia!  You're no good for her, yourself or anyone dead tired.  I'd bet anything you'll sleep better now than you have in a while....
so enjoy!!

I'm soooo happy!!!!





Your Brother  (from another mother....)
John


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2005)

:asian: Happy for you indeed!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Oct 4, 2005)

That's great Geo, i am so relieved for you!  God Bless!

D


----------



## Xequat (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh wow, that's a beautiful thing!  Glad to hear you found her.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 4, 2005)

That's incredible news, Georgia!  God bless you and your family.

*HUG*,

tkdgirl


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2006)

I know that if I couldn't find my mother I would probably be a little more hesteric than you were.  You demonstrated great levels of control, with the quest of your missing mother, and you got the job done...You found her using your sources..I commend you on a job well done...

I am glad your mother was unharmed.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Y'all are awesome.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

shesulsa,

the thoughts and prayers of our dojo will be with you.

also, though my people are all the way up in portland, is there anything tangible we can do for you?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> shesulsa,
> 
> the thoughts and prayers of our dojo will be with you.
> 
> also, though my people are all the way up in portland, is there anything tangible we can do for you?


Thank you, bushidomartialarts, but she has been found.


----------



## ppko (Mar 21, 2006)

I am a little late on this, but thank god you found her how is she doing now?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2006)

I concur Thank God and how is she holding up!
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2006)

Mom still shows signs of an alteration in her health due to some as yet unidentified event.  Though she is a bit more aware and is stronger than when she was first found, there is no doubt that she is not the same person any longer.  Part of this is due to a health issue she has, though not all.

The bottom line is that she is now safe and in the care of people who love her and won't take advantage of her.

Again, I really can't thank you all enough for reaching out, asking, praying, supporting ... everything!


----------



## hapki68 (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow... Georgia... I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.  I can't imagine what you must be going through.  

Rest assured you've got at least one set of eyes in the DC area looking for her.  

Patrick

PS... She's very attractive.  It'll be easy to remember her face.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

I hope that there is a pleasant reunion soon.

Matt


----------



## Kreth (Jun 6, 2006)

Um... read the entire thread. There was a happy ending...


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 6, 2006)

Is your mom still ill, Georgia?


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear this.I dont know if your area has it ,but when people are missing in Calif. they put out Amber Alerts & others .It  gose over nation wide  tv & helps the families in hard times like these.Sorry again to hear such info.I dont know how people get the energy to go threw ordeals like this.It real dose take a tole.May peace find a way for you in this time of trouble.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 6, 2006)

As Kreth and Shesulsa said several posts ago, if you read the entire thread, you will see that she was found some time ago.

How is your mother's health these days, Shesulsa?


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

I have dial up & not all post are showing.Ill try to get them up.I dont get satalite net for a month of 2.Sorry if it was in error on the post.I dont want to offend any & Im glad she was returned.Calif there are over 100 missing daily,so I take such as serious & to the point.Blessings  for the return safely.Blessings for the return Healthy.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 6, 2006)

My prayers are with you!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 6, 2006)

Mom's health is decent, though her mind and body continue to deteriorate.  She has a few years left, I think.  It's sad to see her go slowly.  It seems she paid her penance already, thought it's not my decision.


----------

